# B.O.T.Y & T.O.T.Y



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHICH BIKES AND TRIKES ARE GOING FOR THE TITLES THIS YEAR IN VEGAS?
POST PICS!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

2 d grave for t.o.t.y


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*barbie's passion* is going for the win.......... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i would like to see problemas win this year


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

plenty of the booty please.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 3 2007, 11:48 PM~8708827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


honestly hope fully exclusive takes it this year no joke would like to see that one club take both


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

does nights quest compete


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yall are dreaming... :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2007, 12:07 AM~8709047
> *yall are dreaming...  :roflmao:
> *


no need to be cocky not all of us are ballers like you with schwinns and stuff :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2007, 11:08 PM~8709059
> *no need to be cocky not all of us are ballers like you with schwinns and stuff  :uh:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2007, 08:53 AM~8708902
> *honestly hope fully exclusive takes it this year no joke would like to see that one club take both*


You mean like when Rollerz took it with Prophecy and Pocket Change? :thumbsup:


Yep its gonna be 2D Grave and REC this year, nobody else has anything quality enough to take the title. Last I heard Professor X was involved in a car accident when he wrapped his surburban around a pole dancer , or was that Creamator? I dunno I forget all these stories, they blend together after a while :dunno:

Oh yeah it was Pinnacle that crashed into him on the way to the plater's so there ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 4 2007, 09:01 AM~8708984
> *does nights quest compete
> 
> 
> ...


:no: not unless he did 2 major mods to it. When I saw it in Houston it was the same as when it won its last title. Its already a retired 2 time champ.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 03:31 AM~8709668
> *You mean like when Rollerz took it with Prophecy and Pocket Change? :thumbsup:
> Yep its gonna be 2D Grave and REC this year, nobody else has anything quality enough to take the title.  Last I heard Professor X was involved in a car accident when he wrapped his surburban around a pole dancer , or was that Creamator?  I dunno I forget all these stories, they blend together after a while :dunno:
> 
> ...


naw that wasnt what happened, they were entered into a demo derby by accident and nowprofessor x is wrapped arount the front end of someones geo metro.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I say its going to be between Man of Steel & Pinnacle I dont know we can only wait and see in VEGAS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 03:07 PM~8710130
> *naw that wasnt what happened, they were entered into a demo derby by accident and nowprofessor x is wrapped arount the front end of someones geo metro.
> *


Yup :yessad:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:57 AM~8710414
> *I say its going to be between Man of Steel & Pinnacle I dont know we can only wait and see in VEGAS
> *



YUP!!!
VEGAS BABY!!!!

Buying my airline tickets today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 09:57 AM~8710414
> *I say its going to be between Man of Steel & Pinnacle I dont know we can only wait and see in VEGAS
> *


dont forget I.B. for B.O.T.Y


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8708827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To Bad REC is not going to vegas. My vote is for Drop'em for the trikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin+Sep 4 2007, 06:03 PM~8710692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah he pulled that lsat year, he'll be there. Remember the big "REC got scratched, the bike is ruined, I have no turntable, baka baka baka..." last year? :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 AM~8710786
> *I.B.    :dunno:
> Yeah he pulled that lsat year, he'll be there.  Remember the big "REC got scratched, the bike is ruined, I have no turntable,  baka baka baka..."  last year?  :roflmao:
> *


Do you really talk like that? :ugh:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

he talks?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 4 2007, 08:30 AM~8710876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everyone whos going to vegas should pitch in and get tony the ugliest oldest tramp out there working the streets. just maybe he'll talk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2007, 06:30 PM~8710876
> *Do you really talk like that?  :ugh:
> *



Its a Rollerz thing you wouldn't understand  Hang around our crew and you'll be talkin snacks, baka baka, whoppty whoops, crazy shyt :roflmao:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

i think drop em's gonna bring it home. EXCLUSIVE B.C. & C.C. all day long.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 4 2007, 10:37 AM~8710922
> *everyone whos going to vegas should pitch in and get tony the ugliest oldest tramp out there working the streets. just maybe he'll talk :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i got a penny!
A Chiny new one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 3 2007, 11:48 PM~8708827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both them bikes look real nice :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 11:17 AM~8710786
> *I.B.    :dunno:
> Yeah he pulled that lsat year, he'll be there.  Remember the big "REC got scratched, the bike is ruined, I have no turntable,  baka baka baka..."  last year?  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8711793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that pic :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got two shinny pennys!!!




> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Sep 4 2007, 09:19 AM~8711189
> *i got a penny!
> A Chiny new one
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK VEGAS!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 01:46 PM~8711797
> *I love that pic :roflmao:
> *


its been to every single show in the U.S. for the last 20 sumthin years, but the bike will not show at vegas to to a serious accident......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im shooting for top three. 

Trike is going to be good this year, with tight competition and mostly full custom trikes. 

1st-Professor X (3rd or forth year in Vegas)
2nd- 2 D grave (Unless more Accs. are added)
3rd- Sic n Twisted. ( I think he is sneeky so I could be wrong) 


disclaimer* This is only an opinion based on the trikes last seen conditions. I think all these trikes are nice and have a great chance. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:57 AM~8710414
> *I say its going to be between Man of Steel & Pinnacle I dont know we can only wait and see in VEGAS
> *


I think the Paz family is bringing something crazy to this super show. he showed one or two times this year and has had plenty of time to do anything he wants before SS. Plus you gotta give him the props for doing all of the work on his bike himself. I think the only thing he doesnt do is plating.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

FREDDY <---- he is still here too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8711875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn :tears:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

hope proffesor x wins or sic n twisted if he got something special,
for two wheeler I would'v liked to see rec take it but since he aint going i think freddy or pinnacle


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 4 2007, 01:41 PM~8712297
> *I think the Paz family is bringing something crazy to this super show. he showed one or two times this year and has had plenty of time to do anything he wants before SS. Plus you gotta give him the props for doing all of the work on his bike himself. I think the only thing he doesnt do is plating.
> *



yeah they do everything themselves except plating but i think they are working on that!!!!

How many bike builders can raise their hand and say that?
...not too many. I know I cant

I think it will be MOS, Pinnacle, and FReddy...no particular order!!!!


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 12:53 PM~8711859
> *I got two shinny pennys!!!
> *



We have three penny's


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Sep 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8712885
> *We have three penny's
> *



can we get 4?????


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Sep 4 2007, 03:58 PM~8712939
> *can we get 4?????
> *


i have a quarter with a string attached to it.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

we have 3 pennies and a quarter attached to a string!!!
Can we get a dollar bill attached to a paper clip?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN YOU GUYS FORGET ABOUT WOLVERINE...........MAN....NO RESPECT......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Wolverine will win all the way from Texas!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 4 2007, 01:35 PM~8713266
> *Wolverine will win all the way from Texas!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 4 2007, 11:24 PM~8713189
> *MAN YOU GUYS FORGET ABOUT WOLVERINE...........MAN....NO RESPECT......
> *


didn't you win twice with that frame? :scrutinize:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have two dollars attached to two paper clips!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Sep 4 2007, 01:08 PM~8713019
> *we have 3 pennies and a quarter attached to a string!!!
> Can we get a dollar bill attached to a paper clip?
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 4 2007, 02:35 PM~8713266
> *Wolverine will win all the way from Texas!!!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 02:45 PM~8713340
> *didn't you win twice with that frame?  :scrutinize:
> *



TWO FRAMES.......TWO TITLES....


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 03:52 PM~8713395
> *I have two dollars attached to two paper clips!!! :biggrin:
> *




can we get a five dollar bill????????

Remember this is for a good cause


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8712270
> *Im shooting for top three.
> 
> Trike is going to be good this year, with tight competition and mostly full custom trikes.
> ...


i wont place sweeps due to lack of body mods.....thats where alot of the points come from


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8712270
> *Im shooting for top three.
> 
> Trike is going to be good this year, with tight competition and mostly full custom trikes.
> ...


I HEARD THERES A NEW ONE BUSTING OUT :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 03:03 PM~8713978
> *I HEARD THERES A NEW ONE BUSTING OUT :0
> *


cant wait to see it  .........but if its barely busting out it cant place sweeps


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2007, 03:04 PM~8713993
> *cant wait to see it  .........but if its barely busting out it cant place sweeps
> *


ITS ALREADY BEEN OUT AND QUALIFIED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 03:05 PM~8713999
> *ITS ALREADY BEEN OUT AND QUALIFIED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 03:03 PM~8713978
> *I HEARD THERES A NEW ONE BUSTING OUT :0
> *



Yup thats right................................ 2 D GRAVE WILL SHOW NO MERCY.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.............





IT SMELLS LIKE KANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. In here


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 03:26 PM~8714126
> *Yup thats right................................ 2 D GRAVE WILL SHOW NO MERCY.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.............
> IT SMELLS LIKE KANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. In here
> *


FUCKER :biggrin: 

PROVE IT :biggrin: 

I'LL BE HAPPY WITH THIRD ON MY FIRST BUILD :cheesy: 


BUT I AM GOING FOR TOTY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 03:30 PM~8714153
> *FUCKER :biggrin:
> 
> PROVE IT :biggrin:
> ...



Dont get mad at me. fucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TonyO did all my new parts n Taco plated them n fully engraved them to me. You didnt see the pics. I just got the shipment back saturday, so I have to start putting the trike back together. Dont worry bro ill let you clean my trike for me. hahahahahahahahaha.





















































j/k. See yall in VEGAS


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 03:33 PM~8714171
> *Dont get mad at me. fucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TonyO did all my new parts n Taco plated them n fully engraved them to me. You didnt see the pics. I just got the shipment back saturday, so I have to start putting the trike back together. Dont worry bro ill let you clean my trike for me. hahahahahahahahaha.
> ...


I AM TRYING TO MAKE ALL THIS SHIT HAPPEN IN THE NEXT 4 WEEKS AND IT AINT EASY :biggrin: $3500 IN ENGRAVING ISNT DONE OVER NIGHT YOU KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 03:36 PM~8714205
> *I AM TRYING TO MAKE ALL THIS SHIT HAPPEN IN THE NEXT 4 WEEKS AND IT AINT EASY :biggrin: $3500 IN ENGRAVING ISNT DONE OVER NIGHT YOU KNOW :cheesy:
> *



I know man. That shit aint cheap. Everyone thinks that building a showstopper bike or trike is easy, hell no it aint. Who ever wins, wins you got my respect since they 1. Tony, Nate, Taco, Gene, they are all great people and it was tight chillin with all of yall here in hot ass HOUSTON.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 03:41 PM~8714247
> *I know man. That shit aint cheap. Everyone thinks that building a showstopper bike or trike is easy, hell no it aint. Who ever wins, wins you got my respect since they 1. Tony, Nate, Taco, Gene, they are all great people and it was tight chillin with all of yall here in hot ass HOUSTON.
> *


YOUR DAMB RIGHT IT AINT CHEAP! IF I KNEW I WOULD BE SPENDING THIS MUCH MONEY I NEVER WOULD HAVE STARTED! BUT I WENT OVERBOARD A LITTLE :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 03:43 PM~8714264
> *YOUR DAMB RIGHT IT AINT CHEAP!    IF I KNEW I WOULD BE SPENDING THIS MUCH MONEY I NEVER WOULD HAVE STARTED!  BUT I WENT OVERBOARD A LITTLE :biggrin:
> *



Thats the way it was here too. I just couldnt stop........... but i will after this year. Im going to sell it no matter the outcome, my son n me want a convertable lowlow.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:0







:0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

PINNACLE IS GONNA BEAT MAN OF STEEL


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8714444
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE OLD X-TRIKE FRAME? I THINK THATS ONE IS ALREADY QUALIFIED ISNT IT :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 01:31 AM~8709668
> *You mean like when Rollerz took it with Prophecy and Pocket Change? :thumbsup:
> Yep its gonna be 2D Grave and REC this year, nobody else has anything quality enough to take the title.  Last I heard Professor X was involved in a car accident when he wrapped his surburban around a pole dancer , or was that Creamator?  I dunno I forget all these stories, they blend together after a while :dunno:
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8714444
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Yup that is the qualified frame. The only thing that can be re-done is paint. No new mods can be added. Sorry. But I heard your parts are clean.


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2007, 11:08 PM~8709059
> *no need to be cocky not all of us are ballers like you with schwinns and stuff  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: thats true


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2007, 04:15 PM~8714495
> *IS THAT THE OLD X-TRIKE FRAME?  I THINK THATS ONE IS ALREADY QUALIFIED ISNT IT :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes that is the old X frame.....Everybody remembers that frame............ n yes its coming out to compete for the tittle n yes it does belong to go ROLLERZ ONLY n yes its a nice frame n yes it will come out with new parts n yes it will be victorious among the top 3 at VEGAS.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 4 2007, 06:06 PM~8714444
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Tight paint job. Did you do it?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

NO I PAINTED IT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 5 2007, 12:00 AM~8713479
> *TWO FRAMES.......TWO TITLES....
> *


Ah I see. hmmm :scrutinize: Naw, you won't bust out in Vegas with an old frame.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 04:07 AM~8715236
> *Yes that is the old X frame.....Everybody remembers that frame............ n yes its coming out to compete for the tittle n yes it does belong to go ROLLERZ ONLY n yes its a nice frame n yes it will come out with new parts n yes it will be victorious among the top 3 at VEGAS.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:



:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2007, 04:34 AM~8715489
> *Tight paint job. Did you do it?
> *



Its modeled after Rollin Malo :thumbsup:

N YES Rollin Malo WILL be back to take his crown back, N YES it is a Rollerz Only original N YES he WILL win his title back 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TONY THAT LOOKS NOTHING LIKE ROLLIN MALOS PAINT JOB YOU WILL SEE BROTHER AND I DONT THINK ROLLIN MALO IS GOING FOR THE TITLE THIS YEAR BUT I COULD BE WRONG THE RO FAMILY ALWAYS HAS NEW TRICKS UP THERE SLEEVES FOR EACH SHOW


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 07:59 PM~8716362
> *Its modeled after Rollin Malo :thumbsup:
> 
> N YES Rollin Malo WILL be back to take his crown back, N YES it is a Rollerz Only original N YES he WILL win his title back
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA. You cant be like me bro.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RO BC I respect what your saying but I see it very close between points, Pinnacle has some new innovative ideas that has change some bike building methods but remember the veteran that has been running for so long. I think from my perspective Man of Steel has a better chance this year. Im not trying to point out whos bike works and whos doesnt but I think this years Super Show judging is going to be different. Man of steel has alot of Audio Video, Engraving, Custom Parts, Display, Graphics & Murals mix. I mean maybe he has a few things he needed to improve on from the last time but I think that this time around it will be different. No offense I mean I like Pinnacle for some aspects, but on the real the true champion that should have been champ from the first time will reign #1. Much respect to Mike L and his Pinnacle but if nothing changed from the last time he showed then I dont think he will have much chance. Just my .02cent!!!



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 04:11 PM~8714486
> *PINNACLE IS GONNA BEAT MAN OF STEEL
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8716516
> *RO BC I respect what your saying but I see it very close between points, Pinnacle has some new innovative ideas that has change some bike building methods but remember the veteran that has been running for so long. I think from my perspective Man of Steel has a better chance this year. Im not trying to point out whos bike works and whos doesnt but I think this years Super Show judging is going to be different. Man of steel has alot of Audio Video, Engraving, Custom Parts, Display, Graphics & Murals mix. I mean maybe he has a few things he needed to improve on from the last time but I think that this time around it will be different. No offense I mean I like Pinnacle for some aspects, but on the real the true champion that should have been champ from the first time will reign #1. Much respect to Mike L and his Pinnacle but if nothing changed from the last time he showed then I dont think he will have much chance. Just my .02cent!!!
> *



PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8716516
> *RO BC I respect what your saying but I see it very close between points, Pinnacle has some new innovative ideas that has change some bike building methods but remember the veteran that has been running for so long. I think from my perspective Man of Steel has a better chance this year. Im not trying to point out whos bike works and whos doesnt but I think this years Super Show judging is going to be different. Man of steel has alot of Audio Video, Engraving, Custom Parts, Display, Graphics & Murals mix. I mean maybe he has a few things he needed to improve on from the last time but I think that this time around it will be different. No offense I mean I like Pinnacle for some aspects, but on the real the true champion that should have been champ from the first time will reign #1. Much respect to Mike L and his Pinnacle but if nothing changed from the last time he showed then I dont think he will have much chance. Just my .02cent!!!
> *


sorry i have to dis agree unless they got newq paint and better engraving it aint gonna happen audio and video is cool and shit but if i am correct there is no points awarded for that like it is for a car superman is a very nice built bike but ya think for the last few years it would of had a new paint job and better engraving just my 2 pennys


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 PM~8716559
> *sorry i have to dis agree unless they got newq paint and better engraving it aint gonna happen audio and video is cool and shit but if i am correct there is no points awarded for that like it is for a car superman is a very nice built bike but ya think for the last few years it would of had a new paint job and better engraving just my 2 pennys
> *




save those for TonyO


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

In a way you have a very valid point, at the same time Paint & Graphics isnt 100% elaborate on Pinnacle either I mean Man of Steel always had a theme and flow, no disrespect but whats a "Pinnacle"? The mural done by Alberto H was cool but still dont understand the theme? As far as flow alot of the parts on Pinnacle dont flow, I mean the designs are cool but it does look like parts piled ontop of each other. I do agree Man of Steel should go with a more enhanced paint job but I dont see why he shouldint win it this year. Im not there building it but from what I have heard its going to definately be something to see.  



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 PM~8716559
> *sorry i have to dis agree unless they got newq paint and better engraving it aint gonna happen audio and video is cool and shit but if i am correct there is no points awarded for that like it is for a car superman is a very nice built bike but ya think for the last few years it would of had a new paint job and better engraving just my 2 pennys
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

OK YALL GO TO SLEEP NOW.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

As far as Problemas didint Man of Steel invent the whole TV in the fender deal, last I seen Man of Steels TV & DVD system actually works, didint see any speakers on your homies bike? Nice bike but as for category adding up points I predict at the most 3rd place Sweeps???  




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 PM~8716558
> *PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS, PROBLEMAS
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

a theme is cool but if it aint done right it dont make a shit pinnacle does have a theme if ya know what the word means 


2. pinnacle - the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession"
acme, meridian, summit, tiptop, superlative, elevation, height, peak, top
degree, stage, level, point - a specific identifiable position in a continuum or series or especially in a process; "a remarkable degree of frankness"; "at what stage are the social sciences?" 

so to mike his theme is being the highest level or degree for lowrider bikes wich he obviously is at the moment. i think mikes paint is kick ass and the paz bros got a good one too but linvilles is more clear now some of us know that he is doing new shit so you gotta imagine what stuff is gonna be tweaked out more


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:25 PM~8716647
> *As far as Problemas didint Man of Steel invent the whole TV in the fender deal, last I seen Man of Steels TV & DVD system actually works, didint see any speakers on your homies bike? Nice bike but as for category adding up points I predict at the most 3rd place Sweeps???
> *


See you need to start going to shows and get out of that small world of your, PROBLEMAS has the points to take out the comp. MAN OF STEEL- when I first seen that bike I was looking for a small engine cause it looked like a go-kart. Anyways PINNACLE will win again n next year PROBLEMAS will win. Anout the t.v. He 2 of them n they work cause me n TonyO were playing PAC-MAN on bothe screens in HOUSTON.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:25 PM~8716647
> *As far as Problemas didint Man of Steel invent the whole TV in the fender deal, last I seen Man of Steels TV & DVD system actually works, didint see any speakers on your homies bike? Nice bike but as for category adding up points I predict at the most 3rd place Sweeps???
> *



matt like i said who carews if he has video and audio it wouldnt matter if he had a 45 inch plasma on the fender they dont count for nothing as for problemas it will be close with all the other heavy hitter bikes recs is very clean and it is a strong contendor but to be honest if ya aint first it dont really matter que no


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 06:13 AM~8716516
> *RO BC I respect what your saying but I see it very close between points, Pinnacle has some new innovative ideas that has change some bike building methods but remember the veteran that has been running for so long. I think from my perspective Man of Steel has a better chance this year. Im not trying to point out whos bike works and whos doesnt but I think this years Super Show judging is going to be different. Man of steel has alot of Audio Video, Engraving, Custom Parts, Display, Graphics & Murals mix. I mean maybe he has a few things he needed to improve on from the last time but I think that this time around it will be different. No offense I mean I like Pinnacle for some aspects, but on the real the true champion that should have been champ from the first time will reign #1. Much respect to Mike L and his Pinnacle but if nothing changed from the last time he showed then I dont think he will have much chance. Just my .02cent!!!
> *


Yeah but you know Mike, he has had all year to add new crap to it by now. He probably has a 42" plasma spinning on a super heavy duty banana seat scissor lift :scrutinize:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Totally understand the meaning of what Pinnacle is but to me I guess I will never understand how thats a themed bike? But as far as his paint job goes im not knocking it but I guess to each his own.



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:29 PM~8716707
> *a theme is cool but if it aint done right it dont make a shit pinnacle does have a theme if ya know what the word means
> 2. pinnacle - the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession"
> acme, meridian, summit, tiptop, superlative, elevation, height, peak, top
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 06:19 AM~8716591
> *save those for TonyO
> *


Most men give stripper a dollar, I give her a penny, its better cuz you can slip it up her ass crack :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8716739
> *Yeah but you know Mike, he has had all year to add new crap to it by now.  He probably has a 42" plasma spinning on a super heavy duty banana seat scissor lift :scrutinize:
> *



hey man im the only one who has one of those setups man i told ya the new spawn bike or should i say trike will be sporting a plasma


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 09:32 PM~8716739
> *Yeah but you know Mike, he has had all year to add new crap to it by now.  He probably has a 42" plasma spinning on a super heavy duty banana seat scissor lift :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:33 PM~8716755
> *Most men give stripper a dollar, I give her a penny, its better cuz you can slip it up her ass crack :thumbsup:
> *


You have to show me that trick in VEGAS bro.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:33 PM~8716761
> *hey man im the only one who has one of those setups man i told ya the new spawn bike or should i say trike will be sporting a plasma
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...SORRY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 06:22 AM~8716614
> *In a way you have a very valid point, at the same time Paint & Graphics isnt 100% elaborate on Pinnacle either I mean Man of Steel always had a theme and flow, no disrespect but whats a "Pinnacle"? The mural done by Alberto H was cool but still dont understand the theme? As far as flow alot of the parts on Pinnacle dont flow, I mean the designs are cool but it does look like parts piled ontop of each other. I do agree Man of Steel should go with a more enhanced paint job but I dont see why he shouldint win it this year. Im not there building it but from what I have heard its going to definately be something to see.
> *



Pinnacle isn't really a theme. I mean that's just like Bone Collector's Lil Bastard. That's not really a theme either but that's ok because you aren't limiting yourself to ONLY a certain style part. With a generic no theme you can get wild and crazy on the parts whereas Man of Steel is stuck with just Superman S Shields and Wolverine is stuck with Wolverine head and X parts ya know? 

So IMO Pinnacle isnt really a theme, its just a wild and crazy bike and that's what he meant to do with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM seems theres alot of Hate for the MAN OF STEEL. No comments homie people state facts and some opinions. Your prediction is your prediction I respect that. No need for the hostile stuff, just stating what I have seen. How do you know if I wasnt in Houston for the show?



> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:30 PM~8716720
> *See you need to start going to shows and get out of that small world of your, PROBLEMAS has the points to take out the comp. MAN OF STEEL- when I first seen that bike I was looking for a small engine cause it looked like a go-kart. Anyways PINNACLE will win again n next year PROBLEMAS will win. Anout the t.v. He 2 of them n they work cause me n TonyO were playing PAC-MAN on bothe screens in HOUSTON.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well matt IF you come to vegas you will see them side by side not to be rude but when you was with finest it was all about linvilles bike now your nemesis and its all bout superman wich is cool ya know cheering for your club but remember linville always has new weird shit up his sleeves that nobody thinks off until he busts out and they say damn why didnt i think of that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8716786
> *DAM seems theres alot of Hate for the MAN OF STEEL. No comments homie people state facts and some opinions. Your prediction is your prediction I respect that. No need for the hostile stuff, just stating what I have seen. How do you know if I wasnt in Houston for the show?
> *



BECAUSE MY NEW HOMIES THAT I MET THERE WOULD OF PROBABLY BEEN LOCKED UP BY NOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 06:30 AM~8716720
> *See you need to start going to shows and get out of that small world of your, PROBLEMAS has the points to take out the comp. MAN OF STEEL- when I first seen that bike I was looking for a small engine cause it looked like a go-kart. Anyways PINNACLE will win again n next year PROBLEMAS will win. Anout the t.v. He 2 of them n they work cause me n TonyO were playing PAC-MAN on bothe screens in HOUSTON.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I agree, PAC MAN did work so yes he does have those screens operable now. They weren't in Vegas last year but that's ok, they work now :thumbsup:

Oh and I owe your ass a rematch, if Noe didn't kick me I wouldn't have lost control and crashed into the damn ghost :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8716786
> *DAM seems theres alot of Hate for the MAN OF STEEL. No comments homie people state facts and some opinions. Your prediction is your prediction I respect that. No need for the hostile stuff, just stating what I have seen. How do you know if I wasnt in Houston for the show?
> *


I WOULD OF KNOWN


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well to be honest i dont think its really hate for some but there is a lil bitterness from others for personal reasons i mean i honestly feel like i was fucked over still aint got shit from them but i guess thats cool cause imma bust out for vegas with out there stuff but still either way if it wasnt for that my money is on pinnacle over them


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

All about Linvilles? I mean he has some cool stuff and has done some wierd shit that turns pretty popular which is cool but im not cheering Man of Steel just because he is a club member? I mean hey the facts are that he does have some flaw in some areas but so does Pinnacle. I cant wait to see them side by side it will be fun to see how far two great innovators take this lowrider bike game. As I said before all of us can sit up here all night and predict but we will see on move in.




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:36 PM~8716791
> *well matt IF you come to vegas you will see them side by side not to be rude but when you was with finest it was all about linvilles bike now your nemesis and its all bout superman wich is cool ya know cheering for your club but remember linville always has new weird shit up his sleeves that nobody thinks off until he busts out and they say damn why didnt i think of that
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:38 PM~8716829
> *Yes I agree,  PAC MAN did work so yes he does have those screens operable now.  They weren't in Vegas last year but that's ok, they work now :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh and I owe your ass a rematch, if Noe didn't kick me I wouldn't have lost control and crashed into the damn ghost  :angry:
> *



YOU ARE ON, REMATCH IN VEGAS AT THE CASHMAN CENTER...OOOOOOOPS! I SAID SOMETHING I WASNT SUPPOSE TO FUCKEN Tony


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:25 PM~8716647
> *As far as Problemas didint Man of Steel invent the whole TV in the fender deal, last I seen Man of Steels TV & DVD system actually works, didint see any speakers on your homies bike? Nice bike but as for category adding up points I predict at the most 3rd place Sweeps???
> *


tv does work.. know your facts before you talk down.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:37 PM~8716810
> *BECAUSE MY NEW HOMIES THAT I MET THERE WOULD OF PROBABLY BEEN LOCKED UP BY NOW
> *



sad but true


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

????? :uh: ??????




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:37 PM~8716810
> *BECAUSE MY NEW HOMIES THAT I MET THERE WOULD OF PROBABLY BEEN LOCKED UP BY NOW
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 06:35 AM~8716786
> *DAM seems theres alot of Hate for the MAN OF STEEL. No comments homie people state facts and some opinions. Your prediction is your prediction I respect that. No need for the hostile stuff, just stating what I have seen. How do you know if I wasnt in Houston for the show?
> *


Tru dat. I think he gets a lot of hate because of the way it looks but if you look at the detail involved he has enough on there to kick ass. I think the only thing that may have hurt him last year was not being inside and not being able to light up his full display with the neons.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

while yall are playing pac man on recs bike i will be near mine watching porn in the corner with my surround system coming out of the frame lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8716875
> *????? :uh: ??????
> *



Only cause we aint ROLLERZ that doesnt mean we cant be cool. True homies stand behind each other foo.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:42 PM~8716889
> *Tru dat.  I think he gets a lot of hate because of the way it looks but if you look at the detail involved he has enough on there to kick ass.  I think the only thing that may have hurt him last year was not being inside and not being able to light up his full display with the neons.
> *



excuse excuse excuse ya know what i think we should make a new plaque 

IF THEY WOULD OF PUT ME INDOORS PLAQUE


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TRUE!!!  




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:42 PM~8716889
> *Tru dat.  I think he gets a lot of hate because of the way it looks but if you look at the detail involved he has enough on there to kick ass.  I think the only thing that may have hurt him last year was not being inside and not being able to light up his full display with the neons.
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:43 PM~8716906
> *Only cause we aint ROLLERZ that doesnt mean we cant be cool. True homies stand behind each other foo.
> *



BRO I JUST DONT SEE WHY YALL DONT COME TO THE DARKSIDE LOL AND JOIN OUR FAMILY YA MIGHT AS WELL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:42 PM~8716891
> *while yall are playing pac man on recs bike i will be near mine watching porn in the corner with my surround system coming out of the frame lol
> *



You are on your Tony... You win im going with TACO to see some of that shit


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:44 PM~8716929
> *BRO I JUST DONT SEE WHY YALL DONT COME TO THE DARKSIDE LOL AND JOIN OUR FAMILY YA MIGHT AS WELL
> *


ENOUGH SAID............................... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.





J/K We are already a family bro.........Sit back n chill


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I could respect that but I dont even know who you are personally to sit up here and saying anything directly to you so if theres something missing, PM me and we can figure it out because I have no idea what your talking about? 




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:43 PM~8716906
> *Only cause we aint ROLLERZ that doesnt mean we cant be cool. True homies stand behind each other foo.
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8716957
> *ENOUGH SAID...............................  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> J/K  We are already a family bro.........Sit back n chill
> *



DATS WHATS UP DARKSIDE LOL


DROP EM I AM YOUR FATHER HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8716964
> *I could respect that but I dont even know who you are personally to sit up here and saying anything directly to you so if theres something missing, PM me and we can figure it out because I have no idea what your talking about?
> *



Well you shouldnt of disrespected PROBLEMAS foo. 3rd. pinche place man have you even looked at that bike....................... Wait LIL PHX is calling me


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HERE IS THE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION I THINK MOST OF US WANNA KNOW




MATT


















ARE











U 















COMING 
















TO















VEGAS














THIS YEAR





























OR 

























ARE



























U 






















PURCHASING
































A

















NEXT YEAR BIKE CLUB PLAQUE


























FROM




















YOUR





















PALS




























AT
























TNT?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: TonyO, RO-BC, Wickeddragon68, drop'em, RAIDERSEQUAL, OSO 805, CHILLY WILLY, JUSTDEEZ

What it do :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:47 PM~8716970
> *DATS WHATS UP DARKSIDE LOL
> DROP EM I AM YOUR FATHER HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> *


I have a big dick last time I heard you need a magnifiying glass to look for yours. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Actually for the fun of it I might actually get one of those! GOOD IDEA for the locals!




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8716993
> *HERE IS THE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION I THINK MOST OF US WANNA KNOW
> MATT
> ARE
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8716998
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: TonyO, RO-BC, Wickeddragon68, drop'em, RAIDERSEQUAL, OSO 805, CHILLY WILLY, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ...


WHAAAAA ITTTTT DEEEEWWWWWWWW


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8716998
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: TonyO, RO-BC, Wickeddragon68, drop'em, RAIDERSEQUAL, OSO 805, CHILLY WILLY, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ...



What it do fool................ I got alot of pennies for us so when we go party in VEGAS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 06:51 AM~8717013
> *Actually for the fun of it I might actually get one of those! GOOD IDEA for the locals!
> *



that's what I'm talkin about. Damn I should have made some more if I knew they were gonna be that popular. I only have 4 bike sized ones and 8 keychain ones coming out


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I HEARD THAT IM GOING TO TAKE THE TITLE THIS YEAR


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:51 PM~8717013
> *Actually for the fun of it I might actually get one of those! GOOD IDEA for the locals!
> *



ANSWER THE PINCHE QUESTION ARE U GOING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 06:51 AM~8717022
> *What it do fool................ I got alot of pennies for us so when we go party in VEGAS
> *



What you do is you lick it and stick it to her ass. Get enough going and she be lookin like some Indian bellydancer or something :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2007, 08:52 PM~8717036
> *I HEARD THAT IM GOING TO TAKE THE TITLE THIS YEAR
> *



Oh shit who let this wild goose out......somebody put him to bed


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 08:50 PM~8717007
> *I have a big dick last time I heard you need a magnifiying glass to look for yours. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



HEY WAITE MAN WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ME BEING YOUR PAPI LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2007, 06:52 AM~8717036
> *I HEARD THAT IM GOING TO TAKE THE TITLE THIS YEAR
> *


Best CAD design for a Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8708827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN HOLD UP !


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY I GUESS THE 100Million Dollar question is if he says yes will he actually show up? I guess we will have to see! :0 




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:52 PM~8717038
> *ANSWER THE PINCHE QUESTION ARE U GOING
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Sep 4 2007, 10:53 PM~8717046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2007, 06:55 AM~8717080
> *JUST WAIT TILL VEGAS.  NOT GONNA BE HAPPY UNTIL I KNOCK AT LEAST ONE BUILDING OVER.
> 
> X2
> *



How about Biggest Trash Talker on LIL award? That might be kinda tight, there's a lot of them on here. They need to break that one up into different forums :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 08:53 PM~8717051
> *HEY WAITE MAN WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ME BEING YOUR PAPI LOL
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8717077
> *HEY I GUESS THE 100Million Dollar question is if he says yes will he actually show up? I guess we will have to see! :0
> *




I GUESS


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 01:52 PM~8717028
> *that's what I'm talkin about.  Damn I should have made some more if I knew they were gonna be that popular.  I only have 4 bike sized ones and 8 keychain ones coming out
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thats it im calling NATE to get his short ass on here now................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:57 PM~8717103
> *How about Biggest Trash Talker on LIL  award?  That might be kinda tight, there's only one of them on here.  IT me TONYO :cheesy:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY MAN YALL REALLY AINT READY FOR WHAT I GOT IN STORE FOR YALL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont know about yall..fk all this title shit..
but 26 in is mines..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 4 2007, 09:01 PM~8717170
> *HEY MAN YALL REALLY AINT READY FOR WHAT I GOT IN STORE FOR YALL
> *



Well save it lil dick im going to bed I have to go to work tomorrow. See yall in 30 days fuckers. Oh shit I have to take a shit : this is what I use to whip my ass with


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY SIC I HEARD THIS GUY IS TAKING YOU OUT:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

OK GOODNIGHT NOW , BYE FUCKERS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:00 AM~8717157
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


:nono: I keep it real :angel:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:02 AM~8717178
> *i dont know about yall..fk all this title shit..
> but 26 in is mines..
> 
> ...



Them new forks are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir..weigh like 40 lbs


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8717187
> *Well save it lil dick im going to bed I have to go to work tomorrow. See yall in 30 days fuckers. Oh shit I have to take a shit : this is what I use to whip my ass with
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW IS IT PAST YOUR BED TIME DDONT FORGET TO DRINK YOUR GLASS OF OVALTINE AND SAY YOUR PRAYERS CAUSE THE BOOGIE MAN MIGHT COME OUT OF THE CLOSET AND RAPE YOU LOL


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 5 2007, 02:40 PM~8717482
> *AWWWW IS IT PAST YOUR BED TIME DDONT FORGET TO DRINK YOUR GLASS OF OVALTINE AND SAY YOUR PRAYERS CAUSE THE BOOGIE MAN MIGHT COME OUT OF THE CLOSET AND RAPE YOU LOL
> *


when the boogey man goes to sleep he checks his cupboard for chuck norris
:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someone needs to call a mod, and bann these pok idiots


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 4 2007, 09:13 PM~8716516
> *RO BC I respect what your saying but I see it very close between points, Pinnacle has some new innovative ideas that has change some bike building methods but remember the veteran that has been running for so long. I think from my perspective Man of Steel has a better chance this year. Im not trying to point out whos bike works and whos doesnt but I think this years Super Show judging is going to be different. Man of steel has alot of Audio Video, Engraving, Custom Parts, Display, Graphics & Murals mix. I mean maybe he has a few things he needed to improve on from the last time but I think that this time around it will be different. No offense I mean I like Pinnacle for some aspects, but on the real the true champion that should have been champ from the first time will reign #1. Much respect to Mike L and his Pinnacle but if nothing changed from the last time he showed then I dont think he will have much chance. Just my .02cent!!!
> *


it has to be a drastic change if man of steel wins bike of the year

and it wouldnt be fair cause it looks like a sports bike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

X2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

has anyone ever flyed with their bike to vegas


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I HAVE THE MADE ME BUY A SEAT FOR MY BIKE TO SIT IN THEY EVEN OFFERED THE FRONT WHEEL PEANUTS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 5 2007, 07:24 AM~8717345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you assclown with clown shoes :twak: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 10:33 PM~8718015
> *someone needs to call a mod, and bann these pok idiots
> *


And dumbass topics like this.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8717231
> *HEY SIC I HEARD THIS GUY IS TAKING YOU OUT:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: a yes sir!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 4 2007, 11:05 PM~8718253
> *it has to be a drastic change if man of steel wins bike of the year
> 
> and it wouldnt be fair cause it looks like a sports bike
> ...



KAWASAKI 1200C LIMITED EDITION


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THE NEW CHAMP? :uh: :twak: :worship: :worship: 




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 05:19 AM~8719064
> *KAWASAKI 1200C LIMITED EDITION
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2007, 01:49 AM~8718871
> *And dumbass topics like this.
> *




I have to agree with socios on this one!!!
what starts of as a good topic ends to something that is crap!!!!
We are all in this to win and at the same time have fun. I dont think there is a need for alot of the hating that goes on in here! Its your opinion and thats fine but at times it seems so childish. Everytime someone new wins everybody jumps on the band wagon. Before Pinnacle ppl hated on him and now that he won last year those same ppl are appaulding him. Mike L. has worked hard on his bike and I applaud him for what he has done. Not once has he gone on here dissing ppl or disrespecting anyone. This is a hobby for some , but for others it seems that you get off on making comments that arent called for. On that note I wanna say to all the contenders for b.o.t.y. good luck and GOD bless and may you have a safe trip to Vegas.


Peace


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well Said from the man himself! Theres nothing else to be said! It was fun but we will see the outcome in VEGAS! Much respect goes out to Mike L on his creation and may the best man win! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 06:55 PM~8719957
> *I have to agree with socios on this one!!!
> what starts of as a good topic ends to something that is crap!!!!
> We are all in this to win and at the same time have fun. I dont think there is a need for alot of the hating that goes on in here! Its your opinion and thats fine but at times it seems so childish. Everytime someone new wins everybody jumps on the band wagon. Before Pinnacle ppl hated on him and now that he won last year those same ppl are appaulding him. Mike L. has worked hard on his bike and I applaud him for what he has done. Not once has he gone on here dissing ppl or disrespecting anyone. This is a hobby for some , but for others it seems that you get off on making comments that arent called for. On that note I wanna say to all the contenders for b.o.t.y. good luck and GOD bless and may you have a safe trip to Vegas.
> ...



You know what's funny is the people that are all up in here nut riding are the ones that aren't even going for the title. I dont think I've ever seen any of the top bike builders post up topics worried about who'll win the title or who's doing what. The true builders keep quiet and let the bikes speak for themselves.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Does that make you TONY O a fake bike builder because your always up here right? I mean hey im nobody to talk but you know what im sayin!




ITS A JOKE DONT GET YOUR SCARFACE ON!!!!!  




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 09:03 AM~8720008
> *You know what's funny is the people that are all up in here nut riding are the ones that aren't even going for the title.  I dont think I've ever seen any of the top bike builders post up topics worried about who'll win the title or who's doing what.  The true builders keep quiet and let the bikes speak for themselves.
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Yo lets just chill.....please


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WE ARE ALL GOING TO CHILL!!!! I thought TONY O might think that was funny! Na but for real TONY O has a point some of the best Lowrider Builders in the world dont even bother coming up here on Layitlow because of all the NUT RIDERS!!!!

To anyone and everyone competing for Lowrider Bike of the Year thats a big accomplishment and a big financial investment! Congrats to you!  




> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 09:08 AM~8720045
> *Yo lets just chill.....please
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont want to tell anyone what to do but I have been here long enough to see alot of these topics and they all end up the same. Someone thinks one bike or club is better and then that guy wants to kick the other guys ass. I think you all remember the last topic like this where they guy was going to assasinate some other guy if he saw him at a show. Everytime I see one of these topics I always say to myself, here we go again... I understand some of you guys feel the need to "hype it up" for the super show and these kind of topics will never go away but you guys need to stop taking all this shit way to seriously.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 11:55 AM~8719957
> *I have to agree with socios on this one!!!
> what starts of as a good topic ends to something that is crap!!!!
> We are all in this to win and at the same time have fun. I dont think there is a need for alot of the hating that goes on in here! Its your opinion and thats fine but at times it seems so childish. Everytime someone new wins everybody jumps on the band wagon. Before Pinnacle ppl hated on him and now that he won last year those same ppl are appaulding him. Mike L. has worked hard on his bike and I applaud him for what he has done. Not once has he gone on here dissing ppl or disrespecting anyone. This is a hobby for some , but for others it seems that you get off on making comments that arent called for. On that note I wanna say to all the contenders for b.o.t.y. good luck and GOD bless and may you have a safe trip to Vegas.
> ...


  Well said ..........And good luck


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2007, 09:15 AM~8720094
> *I dont want to tell anyone what to do but I have been here long enough to see alot of these topics and they all end up the same. Someone thinks one bike or club is better and then that guy wants to kick the other guys ass.  I think you all remember the last topic like this where they guy was going to assasinate some other guy if he saw him at a show. Everytime I see one of these topics I always say to myself, here we go again...  I understand some of you guys feel the need to "hype it up" for the super show and these kind of topics will never go away but you guys need to stop taking all this shit way to seriously.
> *



exactly.....we need to remember that there are young kids that come in here and they look up to us. Somehow or in someway they look up to us. Whether its to wolverine, pinnacle, problemas, or mos. They see ppl on here talking smack and acting the fool then they think it is okay to do that in real life. What it comes down to is that if you had children would you be acting like this in front if them? They say ignorance is bliss......but knowledge is power.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hermanos is right! I apologize for some of the hype I have created but its done in good fun! No disrespect intended we all dont see it eye to eye sometimes and that happens, but its true we need to show example to the little ones. They are the future of Lowriding. For some of us we are still showing bikes for fun but for them its the begining of it all. 



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 09:19 AM~8720128
> *exactly.....we need to remember that there are young kids that come in here and they look up to us. Somehow or in someway they look up to us. Whether its to wolverine, pinnacle, problemas, or mos. They see ppl on here talking smack and acting the fool then they think it is okay to do that in real life. What it comes down to is that if you had children would you be acting like this in front if them? They say ignorance is bliss......but knowledge is power.
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 09:22 AM~8720151
> *Hermanos is right! I apologize for some of the hype I have created but its done in good fun! No disrespect intended we all dont see it eye to eye sometimes and that happens, but its true we need to show example to the little ones. They are the future of Lowriding. For some of us we are still showing bikes for fun but for them its the begining of it all.
> *




when we were young we looked up to the guys in Society. And they inspired us to act good and be respectful. There were other clubs out there acting the fools and we knew we didnt want to act like them. These kids nowadays are seeing things they shouldnt. and it is sad that many of them have gone thru more in life then we did there age. I think we ALL need to be mature about the way we come up on here. with that said PEACE and see you when we see you.

Also if we are in Vegas please stop by and say whats up.....dont be shy.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

what up nate...u have anymore road stories to tell


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

AN OLDSCHOOL THROW BACK!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 07:08 PM~8720045
> *Yo lets just chill.....please
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 07:28 PM~8720189
> *what up nate...u have anymore road stories to tell
> *


Did he tell you the one about me sucking on diesel fumes in Houston? :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Back to the topic at hand here are some picture references to go by!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 09:36 AM~8720253
> *Did he tell you the one about me sucking on diesel fumes in Houston? :roflmao:
> *



no, bout you ruuning a mile for your ride


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY O GOT HIGH!!!! DAM!!! DIESEL FUMES ARE STRONG AS HELL TO!!!  



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 09:38 AM~8720273
> *no, bout you ruuning a mile for your ride
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 07:38 PM~8720273
> *no, bout you ruuning a mile for your ride
> *


Oh yeah that was a good one too :roflmao: The second gas station!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

only tony can do that and laugh about it


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL!!! TRUE!!




> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 10:01 AM~8720479
> *only tony can do that and laugh about it
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 08:01 PM~8720479
> *only tony can do that and laugh about it
> *


I think its funny :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 10:55 AM~8719957
> *I have to agree with socios on this one!!!
> what starts of as a good topic ends to something that is crap!!!!
> We are all in this to win and at the same time have fun. I dont think there is a need for alot of the hating that goes on in here! Its your opinion and thats fine but at times it seems so childish. Everytime someone new wins everybody jumps on the band wagon. Before Pinnacle ppl hated on him and now that he won last year those same ppl are appaulding him. Mike L. has worked hard on his bike and I applaud him for what he has done. Not once has he gone on here dissing ppl or disrespecting anyone. This is a hobby for some , but for others it seems that you get off on making comments that arent called for. On that note I wanna say to all the contenders for b.o.t.y. good luck and GOD bless and may you have a safe trip to Vegas.
> ...


that's well said!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 09:28 AM~8720189
> *what up nate...u have anymore road stories to tell
> *


I have a whole lot!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 12:39 PM~8720280
> *TONY O GOT HIGH!!!! DAM!!! DIESEL FUMES ARE STRONG AS HELL TO!!!
> *


X2, had alot of that stuff.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2007, 09:17 PM~8721061
> *I have a whole lot!!
> *


Tell me some :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2007, 02:17 PM~8721061
> *I have a whole lot!!
> *


post them up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 5 2007, 10:37 PM~8721741
> *post them up
> *


x2 Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 12:39 PM~8721760
> *x2  Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 5 2007, 04:49 PM~8722341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 5 2007, 11:49 PM~8722341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing I was wearin my helmet :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n27/col...-UNORIGINAL.flv


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 09:36 AM~8720253
> *Did he tell you the one about me sucking on diesel fumes in Houston? :roflmao:
> *



I got the video for that one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 12:06 AM~8722473
> *I got the video for that one
> *


vid or it didnt happen :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

It was more like he tried to go to sleep before the other RO members came to get him to go to the strip club!! :roflmao: 


Dont lie TONY!!! Gene and Brandy are my witnesses!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 12:19 AM~8722575
> *It was more like he tried to go to sleep before the other RO members came to get him to go to the strip club!! :roflmao:
> Dont lie TONY!!! Gene and Brandy are my witnesses!
> *


Don't forget about the story with the topless chick in the pool. Gene's like "hey there's people in the pool at 2 AM and one of them is this topless chick" 

:roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

That' the fastest i every seen you move Tony!!

oh it was 3 am!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 12:25 AM~8722627
> *That' the fastest i every seen you move Tony!!
> 
> oh it was 3 am!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah 3 AM my bad :roflmao: I pulled a damn gazelle move over the bed


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Now all we need to do is to get you to setup your bikes that fast!!! ha ha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 12:55 AM~8722838
> *Now all we need to do is to get you to setup your bikes that fast!!! ha ha
> *



Hey I dont want to drop the bikes man :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SOMEBODY TELL lil phx to get to work


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 03:08 PM~8722942
> *SOMEBODY TELL lil phx to get to work
> *


i am working!! It's the first of the month and your food stamps should get there today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2007, 03:20 PM~8723036
> *i am working!! It's the first of the month and your food stamps should get there today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 01:20 AM~8723036
> *i am working!! It's the first of the month and your food stamps should get there today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Score!!! now I can get my Ramen Noodles :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

BAKA BAKA BAKA LOL

WELL I BELIEVE THAT THIS TOPIC WAS GOOD AT FIRST BUT I THINK THE ONLY REASON WHY IT WENT SOUR IS BECAUSE PEOPLE WHERE STATING FACTS THAT THEY DIDNT EVEN KNOW. I SPOKE WITH LINVILLE LAST NIGHT ABOUT THIS AND IT WAS HELLA COOL TALKING TO HIM CONSIDERING HE IS AN OLD FRIEND OF MINE. I KNOW HOW HARD HE HAS WORKED ON HIS SHIT EVER SINCE HIS FIRST BIKE CAME STR8 OUT OF A BOX. I AINT GONNA LIE ME AND HIM HAD OUR PAST ISSUES BUT WAS SETTLED LIKE GENTELMAN. I CAN HONESTLY SAY I HAVENT SEEN ANYONE ON HERE WHO HAS HATED ON HIM. SO AS FAR AS THAT COMMENT ABOUT PEOPLE USE TO HATE ON HIS BIKES I THINK YA MIGHT BE WRONG IF THERE WAS ANYONE WHO HAS THEY DIDNT MATTER ANYWAYS. TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THIS TOPIC GOT THAT BAD.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Las Vegas 2007 should be a good show you have Man of Steel he had a few months to add some stuff to it ..Then you have Freedy he sure surprize alot of people in Vegas last year... Pinnacle all so had a few good months to add and change  
Who ever wins 1st 2nd or 3rd they all have made lowrider bicycle what it is today true champs.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

People will always hate no matter what position your in, lose or win it doesnt matter haters are everywhere. As far as Mike Linvilles Pinnacle, I must say again he has created something different that in a way inspired people to use Face parts more so then your traditional square twisted parts, yes it was about time the game changed but like everything styles become continiously the same in design and style. I must say for someone coming from the EAST Coast its a big accomplishment he was the first, probably not the last one but thats great because it inspires others from the EAST to build quality bikes. Im proud to say with all jokes to say im glad to see someone finally come from the EAST COAST and win. Some people have different ideas of what the Lowrider Bike of the year winners bike should look like etc....but in this case it was a totally different style bike that won.

For the comp in VEGAS good luck and congrats to everyone that did make it! The comp is huge in Vegas anyone that can say they were in doors at the SUPER SHOW and show is an accomplishment in itself. So to all the riders ONE LUV this Lowrider Lifestyle and lets keep it positive, no matter what differences we may have or have encountered with different people in this theres only a few left out there that actually stay connected to lowriding. We need to stay strong as a unity!




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 5 2007, 04:10 PM~8723421
> *BAKA BAKA BAKA LOL
> 
> WELL I BELIEVE THAT THIS TOPIC WAS GOOD AT FIRST BUT I THINK THE ONLY REASON WHY IT WENT SOUR IS BECAUSE PEOPLE WHERE STATING FACTS THAT THEY DIDNT EVEN KNOW. I SPOKE WITH LINVILLE LAST NIGHT ABOUT THIS AND IT WAS HELLA COOL TALKING TO HIM CONSIDERING HE IS AN OLD FRIEND OF MINE. I KNOW HOW HARD HE HAS WORKED ON HIS SHIT EVER SINCE HIS FIRST BIKE CAME STR8 OUT OF A BOX. I AINT GONNA LIE ME AND HIM HAD OUR PAST ISSUES BUT WAS SETTLED LIKE GENTELMAN. I CAN HONESTLY SAY I HAVENT SEEN ANYONE ON HERE WHO HAS HATED ON HIM. SO AS FAR AS THAT COMMENT ABOUT PEOPLE USE TO HATE ON HIS BIKES I THINK YA MIGHT BE WRONG IF THERE WAS ANYONE WHO HAS THEY DIDNT MATTER ANYWAYS. TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THIS TOPIC GOT THAT BAD.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 5 2007, 04:24 PM~8723544
> *Las Vegas  2007 should be a good show you have Man of Steel he had a few months to add some stuff to it ..Then you have Freedy he sure surprize alot of people in Vegas last year... Pinnacle all so had a few good months to add and change
> Who ever wins  1st 2nd or 3rd they all have made lowrider bicycle what it is today true  champs.
> 
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: WORDS FROM A TRUE CHAMP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WORST TOPIC EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2007, 03:20 PM~8723036
> *i am working!! It's the first of the month and your food stamps should get there today!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I got them already.................................. Im fixing to go buy TonyO n TACO some pan n leche. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP WORLD.................................
YOU BETTA WATCH OUT ITS COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to see some up close and personal pics of this bike man!!! Post em up! He is a contender for Lowrider Bike of the Year right?




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 04:37 PM~8723663
> *WUZ UP WORLD.................................
> YOU BETTA WATCH OUT ITS COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU:
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 04:40 PM~8723683
> *I want to see some up close and personal pics of this bike man!!! Post em up! He is a contender for Lowrider Bike of the Year right?
> *



YUP. Come to my house its in my garage


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 5 2007, 04:24 PM~8723544
> *Las Vegas  2007 should be a good show you have Man of Steel he had a few months to add some stuff to it ..Then you have Freedy he sure surprize alot of people in Vegas last year... Pinnacle all so had a few good months to add and change
> Who ever wins  1st 2nd or 3rd they all have made lowrider bicycle what it is today true  champs.
> 
> *



well said....we will wait and see in Vegas.
And we cant forget about Problemas.....those Texas boys always have a trick or two!

Peace :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

There it is next to the SIC guy.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

No Pics? DAM!!! I seen SIC with it in your Exclusive topic is he the new owner or what?




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 04:42 PM~8723697
> *YUP. Come to my house its in my garage
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 04:44 PM~8723711
> *There it is next to the SIC guy.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 02:44 AM~8723711
> *There it is next to the SIC guy.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big ass turntable. What you got, 12" car tires under there? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

mad props to SIC
That guy can do it all....paint, body and parts!!!!

YOU DA MAN HOMIE


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you ready B!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh: :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 5 2007, 04:48 PM~8723759
> *mad props to SIC
> That guy can do it all....paint, body and parts!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

All shit my boy NATE is on this bitch, game over everybody log off untill he logs off.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 04:51 PM~8723778
> *All shit my boy NATE is on this bitch, game over everybody log off untill he logs off.
> *


Just checking it out bro! Good luck to everyone who is going for and or defending the title.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2007, 04:53 PM~8723800
> *Just checking it out bro! Good luck to everyone who is going for and or defending the title.
> *



YES SIR ! NATE ! 10 4 SIR ! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... Wuz up foo..! You ready for VEGAS or what........... no excuses bro. im ready just waiting for the day to come......................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't sleep on the.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 06:20 PM~8724020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 5 2007, 04:40 PM~8723683
> *I want to see some up close and personal pics of this bike man!!! Post em up! He is a contender for Lowrider Bike of the Year right?
> *



no pics matt come to the show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8724065
> *Don't sleep on the.......
> 
> 
> ...



HOLLY SHIT THE 40 YR. OLD VIRGIN IS A LOWRIDER BIKE BUILDER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 03:40 AM~8724170
> *HOLLY SHIT THE 40 YR. OLD VIRGIN IS A LOWRIDER BIKE BUILDER
> *


Word


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I JUST LIKE TO SAY IM HAPPY TO BE HERE EVERYONE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's this? Rollerz with 1st and 3rd Trike of the Year last year? Damn :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 06:07 PM~8724400
> *What's this?  Rollerz with 1st and 3rd Trike of the Year last year?  Damn  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Thats because EXCLUSIVE wasnt out yet :


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 04:18 AM~8724467
> *Thats because EXCLUSIVE wasnt out yet :
> 
> 
> ...


The restults would have still been the same :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 09:29 PM~8724586
> *The restults would have still been the same  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:18 PM~8724467
> *Thats because EXCLUSIVE wasnt out yet :
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice trike :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Taco is a liar and retard ! (borat voice) 

I did not speak to him last night. I spoke to Mark Garcia.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Also I am very excited about going to this show. I think that the competition will be great and there are many contenders. 

I am willing to donate a stack of cash(containing $2) for the Get Tony Laid Fund.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2007, 06:55 PM~8724846
> *Also I am very excited about going to this show. I think that the competition will be great and there are many contenders.
> 
> I am willing to donate a stack of cash(containing $2) for the Get Tony Laid Fund.
> *


cool. x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2007, 06:55 PM~8724846
> *Also I am very excited about going to this show. I think that the competition will be great and there are many contenders.
> 
> I am willing to donate a stack of cash(containing $2) for the Get Tony Laid Fund.
> *


x2


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I just might go to the show, like I said you never know!  



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 5 2007, 05:30 PM~8724094
> *no pics matt come to the show
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU KNOW I SAY WE ALL PUT THE BS ASIDE AND CHILL WITH EACH OTHER IN VEGAS. 

LETS DO AN ALL NIGHT GAMBLING BINGE......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BIG TEX ill buy a round of Coronas, if you buy the second! Nothing like getting drunk and playing the slots!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 6 2007, 06:18 AM~8728110
> *YOU KNOW I SAY WE ALL PUT THE BS ASIDE AND CHILL WITH EACH OTHER IN VEGAS.
> 
> LETS DO AN ALL NIGHT GAMBLING BINGE......
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Sep 6 2007, 04:58 AM~8724883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm up to $6.05 now :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2007, 08:27 AM~8728684
> *I think I'm up to $6.05 now  :cheesy:
> *


JUST ENOUGH TO GET A GUM JOB FROM A TOOTHLESS CRACKHEAD :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2007, 06:34 PM~8728733
> *JUST ENOUGH TO GET A GUM JOB FROM A TOOTHLESS CRACKHEAD :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2007, 06:55 PM~8724846
> *Also I am very excited about going to this show. I think that the competition will be great and there are many contenders.
> 
> I am willing to donate a stack of cash(containing $2) for the Get Tony Laid Fund.
> *


ill drop a 20 on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8730629
> *ill drop  a 20 on it.
> *


me too.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8730629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$46.05 DAMN TONY MIGHT BE SCREWING A NICE LOOKING WHORE AFTER ALL :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 6 2007, 07:20 AM~8728120
> *BIG TEX ill buy a round of Coronas, if you buy the second! Nothing like getting drunk and playing the slots!!! :biggrin:
> *



I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON THAT.......HIT ME UP AND WE CAN SET THIS THING UP.....WHO ELSE IS WANTING IN ON THE PARTY.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2007, 10:46 PM~8730879
> *$46.05 DAMN TONY MIGHT BE SCREWING A NICE LOOKING WHORE AFTER ALL :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8732211
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Tony would bust a nut before anything happen. Just like american pie!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





J/K Bitter T!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2007, 01:35 AM~8732364
> *Tony would bust a nut before anything happen. Just like american pie!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K Bitter T!
> *


Don't make me bite your paint job..... oh wait I already did :roflmao: but you bit my display so I guess we're even? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2007, 03:37 PM~8732376
> *Don't make me bite your paint job.....  oh wait I already did :roflmao:  but you bit my display so I guess we're even? :dunno:
> *


Sorry my display was done before yours!!


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

you should do a vote to see if tony can last a minute with a girl?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

DROP'EM TRIKE CHAMP AND MIKE L BY 1 OR 2 POINTS TO DEFEND HIS TITLE.







oh i just wanted to get back on the topic!


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

maybe.....1 point, but MOS on top


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2007, 07:55 PM~8724846
> *Also I am very excited about going to this show. I think that the competition will be great and there are many contenders.
> 
> I am willing to donate a stack of cash(containing $2) for the Get Tony Laid Fund.
> *


what about me


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 03:50 PM~8732487
> *DROP'EM TRIKE CHAMP AND MIKE L BY 1 OR 2 POINTS TO DEFEND HIS TITLE.
> oh i just wanted to get back on the topic!
> *



NOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU ARE THE CHAMP.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 05:58 PM~8733391
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


X 2


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Matt you are very genorous with your suggestion of buying coronas while gambling in vegas. 

DRINKS ARE FREE while gambling!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I predict that someone will win something by at least one point at at least one show sometime soon somewhere close to Las Vegas. 

I learned this from Ms. Cleo.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 05:58 PM~8733391
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


YEAH i know B everyone is sleeping on you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2007, 04:04 PM~8737093
> *Matt you are very genorous with your suggestion of buying coronas while gambling in vegas.
> 
> DRINKS ARE FREE while gambling!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SO WHEN IS EVERYONE SETTING UP?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2007, 04:05 PM~8737094
> *I predict that someone will win something by at least one point at at least one show sometime soon somewhere close to Las Vegas.
> 
> I learned this from Ms. Cleo.
> *



Call me now! :cheesy: 


Damn I remember those commercials then her ass got busted :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2007, 07:25 PM~8738242
> *SO WHEN IS EVERYONE SETTING UP?????
> *


Friday


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2007, 07:25 PM~8738242
> *SO WHEN IS EVERYONE SETTING UP?????
> *


Friday


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

im settign up on Sunday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2007, 09:43 AM~8738391
> *im settign up on Sunday
> *


@ 11am?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2007, 07:45 PM~8738412
> *@ 11am?
> *


He's just pulling up in the truck , having them judge his bike then heading back to the hotel to wait for the call to go get his trophy and prize money.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 09:26 AM~8738252
> *Friday
> *



WHAT ARE THE TIMES FOR SET UP IN VEGAS??


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2007, 11:54 AM~8738485
> *He's just pulling up in the truck , having them judge his bike then heading back to the hotel to wait for the call to go get his trophy and prize money.
> *


I would never attempt such a thing. I just hope to get a trophy this year.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess this is the old pinnacle huh !

This bitch is bad................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8745424
> *I guess this is the old pinnacle huh !
> 
> This bitch is bad................
> ...


Yep. I like the old paint job better. I'm not a fan of orange :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2007, 08:37 PM~8738825
> *WHAT ARE THE TIMES FOR SET UP IN VEGAS??
> *


11 - 5 same on Saturday I think


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

What about sunday set up is there a time for that or no?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 8 2007, 08:21 PM~8745691
> *What about sunday set up is there a time for that or no?
> *



Dude Vegas is not just a casual walk up and enter your bike type of show. People prepare for this show all year, this is the Oscars and Emmys of car shows in the lowrider world. If you got a ride you're lookin to enter you best prepare to show up for setup Friday or Saturday and expect big ass lines. Not being a jerk or anything but that's the facts of this show.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2007, 10:28 AM~8745713
> *Dude Vegas is not just a casual walk up and enter your bike type of show.  People prepare for this show all year, this is the Oscars and Emmys of car shows in the lowrider world.  If you got a ride you're lookin to enter you best prepare to show up for setup Friday or Saturday and expect big ass lines.  Not being a jerk or anything but that's the facts of this show.
> *


Dont lie Tony your V.I.P at every show :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2007, 10:28 AM~8745713
> *Dude Vegas is not just a casual walk up and enter your bike type of show.  People prepare for this show all year, this is the Oscars and Emmys of car shows in the lowrider world.  If you got a ride you're lookin to enter you best prepare to show up for setup Friday or Saturday and expect big ass lines.  Not being a jerk or anything but that's the facts of this show.
> *


I GET TO SET UP ON THURSDAY NIGHT..........................

ITS WHO YOU KNOW THAT COUNTS.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 8 2007, 10:33 AM~8745733
> *I GET TO SET UP ON THURSDAY NIGHT..........................
> 
> ITS WHO YOU KNOW THAT COUNTS.
> *


I will have my spot wendsday night!! :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2007, 10:32 AM~8745731
> *Dont lie Tony your V.I.P at every show  :angry:
> *



ITS CAUSE HES GOOD AT THIS : : : :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC+Sep 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8745731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hater :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

28 MORE DAYS TILL THE CROWNING OF THE NEW CHAMPS:

TOYSHOP
LIL PHX


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 9 2007, 07:09 AM~8750083
> *28 MORE DAYS TILL THE CROWNING OF THE NEW CHAMPS:
> 
> TOYSHOP
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2007, 08:02 AM~8750219
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


lil phx:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 9 2007, 08:08 AM~8750234
> *lil phx:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


     
WHAT IS SO FUNNY I THINK HE WILL WIN


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey no prob and if there free during gambling the more the better man! I dont gamble a whole lot but hey its about fun que no? :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 6 2007, 03:11 PM~8732202
> *I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON THAT.......HIT ME UP AND WE CAN SET THIS THING UP.....WHO ELSE IS WANTING IN ON THE PARTY.......
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Sep 9 2007, 05:09 PM~8750083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I'll buy you a free drink at any casino in town :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2007, 06:28 PM~8760893
> *Toyshop will be a returning champ, LIL PHX will be the New Champ (keepin the title in the club)
> 
> *


i strongly agree


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8762616
> *i strongly agree
> *


X2


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys! But there is some thing that is coming out that might suprise a lot people. But will give it my best shot!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 10:42 PM~8766879
> *Thanks for the support guys! But there is some thing that is coming out that might suprise a lot people. But will give it my best shot!
> *


hno:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hahaha so taco was right, taco did buy casino dreamin and made a trike ou of it :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 12:42 PM~8766879
> *Thanks for the support guys! But there is some thing that is coming out that might suprise a lot people. But will give it my best shot!
> *


Like what?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 10:58 PM~8767014
> *Like what?
> *


Just wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 12:58 PM~8767014
> *Like what?
> *


A old trike but a new owner.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 01:10 PM~8767122
> *Just wait and see  :biggrin:
> *


Why? If someone mentions it now then why not show everyone now? You already ruined any sort of surprise. And really, whos going to be surprised? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 01:16 PM~8767184
> *A old trike but a new owner.
> *


I think Im going to move to Arizona.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8714444
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Old trike new owner! He has spent a lot on money to redo this trike.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 01:28 PM~8767287
> *I think Im going to move to Arizona.
> *


Why? Its to hot here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 01:32 PM~8767322
> *Why? Its to hot here!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Its sounds like the land of surprises and fun. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 11:40 PM~8767386
> *Its sounds like the land of surprises and fun.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 01:30 PM~8767305
> *Old trike new owner! He has spent a lot on money to redo this trike.
> *


SO THEN WHAT FRAME ARE YOU GOING TO COMPETE WITH?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hes new one that he had on the past show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 11 2007, 02:23 PM~8767718
> *hes new one that he had on the past show
> *


OH. I NEVER SEEN IT


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

he took it out when tony took out tombstone 2 frame


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 11 2007, 02:23 PM~8767718
> *hes new one that he had on the past show
> *


Yes sir that is correct.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 01:40 PM~8767386
> *Its sounds like the land of surprises and fun.  :biggrin:
> *


Its ok if you dont like going to shows and the suprise is coming from cali.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn damn damn damn wtf lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 03:40 PM~8768211
> *Its ok if you dont like going to shows and the suprise is coming from cali.
> *


But I bet it was made in AZ.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i bet it was made in ohio


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 11 2007, 04:39 PM~8768602
> *i bet it was made in ohio
> *


I BET YOU WERE MADE IN OHIO


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

West Alabama is where it was made!

Deland, FLA!! or Deltona taco?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 11 2007, 04:42 PM~8768626
> *West Alabama is where it was made!
> 
> Deland, FLA!! or Deltona taco?
> *



damnnnnn bro ya went way back with shit lol 


there use to be this bike builder in deltona and that fool was a crazy ass dude fool made some sick ass shit i wonder what he is up too


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8768544
> *But I bet it was made in AZ.
> *


That is correct! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 12 2007, 07:45 AM~8773197
> *That is correct!  :biggrin:
> *


I knew it.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2007, 08:19 AM~8773368
> *I knew it.
> *


Hey the engraving and plating is being done in cali if the counts? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 12 2007, 09:52 AM~8773944
> *Hey the engraving and plating is being done in cali if the counts? :dunno:
> *


meh...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2007, 10:45 AM~8774253
> *meh...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck to LIL PHX N RO LIFER. I will see yall next year or when n if yall hit houston next year. TRIKE CHAMP will be a ROLLER after all.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 13 2007, 04:56 AM~8777875
> *Good luck to LIL PHX  N RO LIFER. I will see yall next year or when n if yall hit houston next year. TRIKE CHAMP will be a ROLLER after all.
> *


It was gonna be a Roller either way no matter how you looked at it que no? :dunno:

By the way you gotta sport this:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2007, 07:01 PM~8777904
> *It was gonna be a Roller either way no matter how you looked at it que no? :dunno:
> 
> By the way you gotta sport this:
> ...



Yeah either way it was going to be a roller


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 12 2007, 06:56 PM~8777875
> *Good luck to LIL PHX  N RO LIFER. I will see yall next year or when n if yall hit houston next year. TRIKE CHAMP will be a ROLLER after all.
> *


YOU LIEING FOCKER :angry: YOU AINT TRICKING NO ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:55 PM~8779270
> *YOU LIEING FOCKER :angry: YOU AINT TRICKING NO ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:55 PM~8779270
> *YOU LIEING FOCKER :angry: YOU AINT TRICKING NO ONE :biggrin:
> *


You cant trust anyone these days.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:55 PM~8779270
> *YOU LIEING FOCKER :angry: YOU AINT TRICKING NO ONE :biggrin:
> *


That's what i have been telling him!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:55 PM~8779270
> *YOU LIEING FOCKER :angry: YOU AINT TRICKING NO ONE :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. WHERES MY SHOES YOU PROMISED ME.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2007, 08:18 AM~8781332
> *That's what i have been telling him!
> *



You havent told me NADA GUEY.............

You just told me to make sure your EXCLUSIVE shirt was mailed to you, since im not going


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 13 2007, 05:51 PM~8785640
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. WHERES MY SHOES YOU PROMISED ME.
> *


MY BRO IS BEING GREETY :biggrin: 

SHOES COMES WITH A SHIRT :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2007, 04:07 AM~8785763
> *MY BRO IS BEING GREETY :biggrin:
> 
> SHOES COMES WITH A SHIRT :0
> *


And a hat and one of these cuz it ain't gonna be this year but MAYBE..............











wahahaahahaahha


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 01:28 PM~8767287
> *I think Im going to move to Arizona.
> *



Please don't.




































Just Playing.







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2007, 06:07 PM~8785763
> *MY BRO IS BEING GREETY :biggrin:
> 
> SHOES COMES WITH A SHIRT :0
> *



:angry:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8792331
> *:angry:
> *


C U IN VEGAS FOOLIO :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 15 2007, 12:01 AM~8795267
> *C U IN VEGAS FOOLIO :biggrin:
> *


NO YOU WONT. MAYBE NEXT YEAR. 

PROBLEMAS N 2 D GRAVE TAKING OVER IN 2008


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 04:06 PM~8795677
> *NO YOU WONT. MAYBE NEXT YEAR.
> 
> PROBLEMAS N 2 D GRAVE TAKING OVER IN 2008
> *


Gotcha covered :thumbsup:










:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Sep 15 2007, 06:06 AM~8795677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better start designing the 2009 plaques now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2007, 03:21 AM~8798324
> *You better start designing the 2009 plaques now.
> *


They're supposed to be universal for all years :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2007, 08:22 PM~8798329
> *They're supposed to be universal for all years  :biggrin:
> *


you should also make a invisible bike plaque too. :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

CANT WAIT 4 THIS YEAR IN VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Sep 16 2007, 06:49 PM~8803862
> *CANT WAIT 4 THIS YEAR IN VEGAS
> *


How come?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sneak peeak at your 20" Semi Bike of the Year winner Cash Money from Nobility BC :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SEE YALL IN ODESSA:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 06:53 PM~8812046
> *SEE YALL IN ODESSA:
> 
> 
> ...


Next TOTY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 04:43 PM~8819096
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 04:43 PM~8819096
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!
> *


Why Not!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 07:43 PM~8819096
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 04:43 PM~8819096
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!
> *


I tried but Drop'em back out.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 19 2007, 04:21 PM~8826839
> *I tried but Drop'em told me to behave and to play good boy with others. DROP'EM will beat me in VEGAS.
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8826937
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 06:53 PM~8812046
> *SEE YALL IN ODESSA:
> 
> 
> ...



I should of said VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 19 2007, 04:21 PM~8826839
> *I tried but Drop'em back out.
> *


Maybe he needs to listen to this guy?
http://www.myspace.com/hypehypehype


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2007, 04:38 PM~8826998
> *Maybe he needs to listen to this guy?
> http://www.myspace.com/hypehypehype
> *


I heard it, but nah.................























LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED FOOKERS......................................................... 


SEE YALL IN VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 04:40 PM~8827011
> *I heard it, but nah.................
> LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED FOOKERS.........................................................
> SEE YALL IN VEGAS
> *


2007? or 2008?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 07:40 PM~8827011
> *I heard it, but nah.................
> LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED FOOKERS.........................................................
> SEE YALL IN VEGAS
> *


18 days left :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2007, 04:40 PM~8827018
> *2007? or 2008?
> *


Never!!!! Stay in Houston homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2007, 04:40 PM~8827018
> *2007? or 2008?
> *



2007 N 2008 ..............................................................................



I have to chill with my boy NATE, I have to make sure he polishes my piece hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 04:44 PM~8827052
> *2007 N 2008 ..............................................................................
> I have to chill with my boy NATE, I have to make sure he polishes my piece hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


I will be done by then!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 06:53 PM~8812046
> *SEE YALL IN ODESSA:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice bike with some good looking piece of ass next to it but what made you go with a big love


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 19 2007, 04:51 PM~8827100
> *I will be done by then!
> *



cmon nate.....go for 2008!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 20 2007, 07:53 AM~8831518
> *cmon nate.....go for 2008!
> *


You have something for me? :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 07:57 AM~8831540
> *You have something for me?  :0
> *



u know it!!!!

Ask TONYO.....he saw a lil bit of it


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 20 2007, 07:58 AM~8831544
> *u know it!!!!
> 
> Ask TONYO.....he saw a lil bit of it
> *


I guess if you want to be the best, you have to compete with the best!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 AM~8831556
> *I guess if you want to be the best, you have to compete with the best!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



so u need to show next year....there will be nobody to beat! J/K


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 AM~8831556
> *I guess if you want to be the best, you have to compete with the best!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Plus Tony O is blind !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 20 2007, 08:00 AM~8831562
> *so u need to show next year....there will be nobody to beat! J/K
> *


 :roflmao: that's why i like you guys!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 08:00 AM~8831564
> *Plus Tony O is blind !!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



blind and a virgin........not a good way to get laid :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 20 2007, 08:02 AM~8831575
> *blind and a virgin........not a good way to get laid :biggrin:
> *


Well at least he wont see who he is doing!!! :biggrin: SEADONKEY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 08:01 AM~8831572
> *:roflmao: that's why i like you guys!!!
> *



i knew you had a crush on my NAte!!!!
Just the way you would gaze into my eyes!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 20 2007, 08:05 AM~8831605
> *i knew you had a crush on my NAte!!!!
> Just the way you would gaze into my eyes!!!!
> *


Your to tall for me!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 08:04 AM~8831602
> *Well at least he wont see who he is doing!!!  :biggrin:  SEADONKEY
> *



you mean seabiscuit


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up B!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 08:06 AM~8831608
> *Your to tall for me!!!!  :roflmao:
> *



Oh man .....I am always to TALL!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 20 2007, 08:06 AM~8831612
> *you mean seabiscuit
> *


I think he would take anything right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

whats up BigTex


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up Big Tex


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2007, 08:07 AM~8831616
> *What's up B!!!
> *


JUST SPYING :around:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX+Sep 20 2007, 06:00 PM~8831564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I'm gone from this topic for one minute and all these peeps be hatin


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

we have much love for you Tony!!!!
We know you dont get butt hurt!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SUP EVERYONE. I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GETTING ALL THE DETAILS FINISHED ON THE BIKES FOR THE SUPERSHOW......

GOOD LUCK OUT IN VEGAS.

I WILL BE THERE TO SEE WHO WINS.......


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 20 2007, 12:10 PM~8833400
> *SUP EVERYONE.  I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GETTING ALL THE DETAILS FINISHED ON THE BIKES FOR THE SUPERSHOW......
> 
> GOOD LUCK OUT IN VEGAS.
> ...


Hey come up and say hi bro!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE RAULS NEW PAINT JOB IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP FOOKERS...............................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THE DAY HELL BROKE LOOSE IN TEXAS:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I still got mad pics of Houston. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 20 2007, 07:03 PM~8836357
> *THE DAY HELL BROKE LOOSE IN TEXAS:
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU BORROW RECS DISPLAY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2007, 07:17 PM~8836450
> *DID YOU BORROW RECS DISPLAY
> *



No Sie that display was mine I let him borrow it until I finished my trike. All we had done was PROBLEMAS stickers on the X's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2007, 06:03 PM~8836023
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE RAULS NEW PAINT JOB IN VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 09:05 PM~8837286
> *:0
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 05:03 AM~8836357
> *THE DAY HELL BROKE LOOSE IN TEXAS:
> 
> 
> ...


The day RO PHX drove 17 damn hours for a show unlike you guys who just had to drive down the street :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2007, 07:29 AM~8839326
> *The day RO PHX drove 17 damn hours for a show  unlike you guys who just had to drive down the street :roflmao:
> *


More like 24 hrs!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2007, 07:31 AM~8839344
> *More like 24 hrs!!
> *



QUIT CRYING HOE........................... U FINALLY MET YOUR DADDY.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 02:10 PM~8842184
> *QUIT CRYING HOE...........................  U FINALLY MET YOUR DADDY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 05:10 PM~8842184
> *QUIT CRYING HOE...........................  U FINALLY MET YOUR DADDY.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2007, 02:10 PM~8842188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U THINK ITS FUNNY HUH ! Were are my SHOES..............................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 22 2007, 12:10 AM~8842188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8842222
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuz Up TONY ? So did you hook my boy up or what ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 22 2007, 12:16 AM~8842233
> *Wuz Up TONY ?  So did you hook my boy up or what ?
> *


Done deal brotha you know how I do


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 02:11 PM~8842198
> *U THINK ITS FUNNY HUH !  Were are my SHOES..............................
> *


 :0 FOCKER

HE WANTS A $100 BECAUSE THERE ISNT MANY LEFT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2007, 02:21 PM~8842270
> *:0 FOCKER
> 
> HE WANTS A  $100 BECAUSE THERE ISNT MANY LEFT
> *


Well take my pair to VEGAS then.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 02:24 PM~8842292
> *Well take my pair to VEGAS then.
> *


OK........WHAT SIZE AGAIN BRO


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 02:10 PM~8842184
> *QUIT CRYING HOE...........................  U FINALLY MET YOUR DADDY.
> *


And your daddy had to help you win!!!! :0 KNOW THE FACTS SON!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8842519
> *And your daddy had to help you win!!!!  :0  KNOW THE FACTS SON!!!!
> *




OHHHH!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 22 2007, 12:50 AM~8842519
> *And your daddy had to help you win!!!!  :0  KNOW THE FACTS SON!!!!
> *


oh snap :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 02:52 PM~8842547
> *OHHHH!!!!!!! :0
> *


It takes someone from AZ to help him out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

get the gloves out


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

so will u be holding it down in Vegas Nate?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 02:59 PM~8842595
> *so will u be holding it down in Vegas Nate?
> *


All i can do is try bro.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

there are only a few on here that are lucky enough to be in that position of going for a title. Good Luck.......U can do It!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 03:17 PM~8842695
> *there are only  a few on here that are lucky enough to be in that position of going for a title. Good Luck.......U can do It!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2007, 02:30 PM~8842315
> *OK........WHAT SIZE AGAIN BRO
> *



12


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8842519
> *And your daddy had to help you win!!!!  :0  KNOW THE FACTS SON!!!!
> *



Well THANKS for getting your knees dirty fooker.... :0 

Dont forget my breakfast for line up


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 03:21 PM~8842728
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ITs not done for the money, or plastic awards. Its done for pride, and the fun of the game. At times it can get crazy and you ask yourself " is it worth it" But thru those trials you learn who you are inside. Basically those that do come in here and hate wish they were in " those " shoes. Those shoes being the ones who are going for the title. Best of luck to all and we will see you next year!!!!



PEACE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 03:39 PM~8842802
> *ITs not done for the money, or plastic awards. Its done for pride, and the fun of the game. At times it can get crazy and you ask yourself " is it worth it" But thru those trials you learn who you are inside. Basically those that do come in here and hate wish they were in " those " shoes. Those shoes being the ones who are going for the title. Best of luck to all and we will see you next year!!!!
> PEACE
> *



Yall are not going to VEGAS


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

It's up in the air right now!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 03:39 PM~8842802
> *ITs not done for the money, or plastic awards. Its done for pride, and the fun of the game. At times it can get crazy and you ask yourself " is it worth it" But thru those trials you learn who you are inside. Basically those that do come in here and hate wish they were in " those " shoes. Those shoes being the ones who are going for the title. Best of luck to all and we will see you next year!!!!
> PEACE
> *


greeting card :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

brought to you by hallmark!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 22 2007, 01:51 AM~8842892
> *brought to you by hallmark!!!
> *


To show you care to give the very best. Cheap bastards send Shoebox Cards :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i will send you one TONY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 22 2007, 02:10 AM~8842985
> *i will send you one TONY
> *


You'll get one of these in the card I send


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 05:48 PM~8842867
> *It's up in the air right now!
> *


I hope whatever problems you have run in to straighten out in time so you can make it. 

Nemisis BC needs to be represented at the SS like always.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2007, 03:49 PM~8842873
> *greeting card :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2007, 03:17 PM~8842695
> *there are only  a few on here that are lucky enough to be in that position of going for a title. Good Luck.......U can do It!!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro i will try to bring it back to AZ!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2007, 05:15 PM~8843021
> *You'll get one of these in the card I send
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

well 7UP bike will NOT be BOTY this year but maybe











:roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Tony, this next year thing is working perfectly! 

Unfortunatly for people whom I wish to show this year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2007, 11:45 PM~8860171
> *Tony, this next year thing is working perfectly!
> 
> Unfortunatly for people whom I wish to show this year.
> *


Tru dat :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

its a jinx!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 25 2007, 12:14 AM~8860397
> *its a jinx!!!!!!
> *


Yep Next Year BC is jinxing everyone, even the true players who normally come out now have been reduced to Next Year BC members wahahahaahha :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 24 2007, 02:15 PM~8860406
> *Yep  Next Year BC is  jinxing everyone, even the true players who normally come out now have been reduced to Next Year BC members wahahahaahha :roflmao:
> *



be careful tony it might get you......only 11 days to the show :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 25 2007, 12:17 AM~8860416
> *be careful tony it might get you......only 11 days to the show :uh:
> *


hno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

10 days TONYO............You could be next


----------

